# leaking nipples, negative pregnancy test?



## nanani

is it possible to have negative pregnancy test and still be pregnant?? i have been off my pill for about 3 months and have been using condoms for most of it except for about 7 weeks ago when i had unprotected sex around my ovulation date, but 2 weeks or so later i had a period so didnt worry but the past few days my nipples have been leaking what seems to be milk....so i did a test which was negative, im due on in 5 days but have only had sex with a condom during this cycle!! does anyone understand whats going on with my body because i really dont!! haha!! i didnt know where to post this but i guessed if anyone else has had symptoms like this then they would be in this forum haha xx


----------



## nanani

help please? lol


----------



## Drazic<3

I would visit your doctor - it's not impossible for pregnancy tests to be wrong, but your symptoms might suggest something else. I am nearly 32 weeks and my boobs haven't leaked yet so I would think it would be too early, but you need to see someone medical really.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It's possible. When I was pregnant I was a week late (I didn't know I was pregnant at this point) but I'd always had really irregular periods so didn't really worry to much. I tested nearly every 4 days and all said negative. It wasn't intill I was 5 weeks late that I got a positive result went to the doctors to find out I was 6 weeks pregnant. I would leave it intill you're periods due see what happens and test again a couple of days after you were due if you haven't already come on by then


----------



## Blah11

i dont think you'd leak milk or even produce it that early on. Its probably just something up with your hormones since coming off the pill. Go visit your GP, i'm sure he can do bloods to see whats going on X


----------



## nanani

ive seen my GP she seemed a bit miffed aswell and have blood tests booked for next week! i spoke to alot of my friends with kids/pregnant and it all varies as to when they started leaking milk, one of my friends it was her first time one not till 2 months one who is 6 weeks still hasnt and a few didnt until after baby was born! :/ the thing thats worried m most is the fact that i did have unprotected sex around the time i ovulaed. hence more of a worry lol!!


----------



## amym

do you take prozac at all? that (and some other meds) can cause lactation - I had it all the time when I was on prozac...


----------



## nanani

i was on citalopram but i havnt taken it for abot 3 weeks :/


----------



## MommyMichele

Get your prolactin level checked.


----------



## Carmello_01

^
I was just about to quick reply that exact message... sometimes coming off the pill can do some weird things to your body. When I came off it about 4 years ago my prolactin levels were through the roof which hormonally is not a good thing.


----------



## cinnamongirl

thyroid imbalance can also cause lactation.


----------



## mightyspu

I knew a man who lactated once. I don't know if he had done a test, but I am fairly sure he wasn't preg!

Hope you get this sorted, and get the answer you are looking for.


----------



## nanani

i had my thyroid checked a few months ago, its perfectly fine....just an update now im 5 days late :/ im fed up of these hormones!


----------



## mightyspu

Have you been to your doctors?


----------



## nanani

yeah theyve given me a blood test and i should get my results on wednesday! :s


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck for that, hope it's something easy to solve!


----------



## Ella_Mummy

just wanted to post.

With this pregnancy, i had a leaky nipple at 10dpo so it is possible! it was my first pregnancy sign. I just knew from that alone that i was pregnant..and of course i was :) Then i had nothing again until about 32 weeks


----------



## nanani

Ella_Mummy said:


> just wanted to post.
> 
> With this pregnancy, i had a leaky nipple at 10dpo so it is possible! it was my first pregnancy sign. I just knew from that alone that i was pregnant..and of course i was :) Then i had nothing again until about 32 weeks

it was my friends first sign aswell! it really depends on the person i think as to when it happens!


----------



## nanani

gotmy results back from the doctors,my hormone levels are fine and im not pregnant!now 9 days late!! think im having a phantom lol


----------



## mightyspu

sorry to hear that, maybe you ovulated late this cycle. :hugs:


----------

